# Kava Powder



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Just bought some tried it last night didnt seem to have much of a relaxing effect. Im gonna try to double the dosage. It did numb my mouth a bit which was cool. I mixed 1 cup of water with one tablespoon.Anyone have any experience with this stuff?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes i have taken kava in large amounts. It really can make you feel drunk, so I wouldnt do any driving on it. In what form are you taking it? The paste works, as does the actually kava mix. The pills are a thumbs down in my book.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Unlikely hero said:


> Yes i have taken kava in large amounts. It really can make you feel drunk, so I wouldnt do any driving on it. In what form are you taking it? The paste works, as does the actually kava mix. The pills are a thumbs down in my book.


I have the powdered root form made it into a drink


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I tried the pills a while back. They gave me a little bit of a calm feeling but not much. 

Believe it or not, ordinary tea works better. Especially a good chai.


----------



## Altered (Mar 2, 2010)

Kava has a kind of cumulative effect meaning the more often you drink it the more pronounced the euphoria will be as the alkaloids build up in your body. I didn't feel much the first time I tried it either but after a few times it felt pretty relaxing. I don't use it very often, its hard to get past the taste for me.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I had one success with the powder where i felt really calm it does taste something awful a bit, especially if you make it strong.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Hehe thats what I hear about Kava root. Nothing but a numb mouth. I couldn't say personally. But if you are experimenting with kava root, I would recommend also looking into Kratom leaf (leaf of a tree).

It has worked amazingly for me for past 6-8 months. I have drastically reduced my Xanax usage and have even felt good and comfortable enough to start coming off my SSRI.

May/may not work for you, but its definitely worth doing some reading if you are looking for natural ways to relieve anxiety. Its a great mood enhancer as well. It also is a wonderful aid during times of mild sickness for me (cold, flu, pain and soreness)


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh I am very familiar with gross powdery type substances (kratom). If you can not stomach the taste of some types of plants, I recommend a capsule machine (from wonderlabs, they have a cheap one), or if you can't afford that and powders make your stomach turn, you can always parachute  Not the best way but much better than actually having to taste anything.

I know if a place if you are interested in excellent deals on kratom if you ever consider it. You can PM me and I'll link you. I don't want to spam the forums. They do offer excellent customer appreciation programs though.


----------

